# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Տուն-տեղ, ընտանիք, երեխաներ >  Հագուստ

## Haykolo1991

Ինչ ոճի մեջ եք սիրում հագնվել? :Smile:

----------


## Արամ

Ջինս բոթասներ, մայկա ետ որ ստիլնա՞

----------


## s_hrayr

նայած թե ուր եմ գնում, ամեն ոճի մեջ էլ հագնվում եմ, սկսած ջինսերից վերջացրած կոստյումով, կարևորը սիրուն լինի

----------


## Արամ

> նայած թե ուր եմ գնում, ամեն ոճի մեջ էլ հագնվում եմ, սկսած ջինսերից վերջացրած կոստյումով, կարևորը սիրուն լինի


կարևորը հարմար լինի

----------


## s_hrayr

> կարևորը հարմար լինի


դե հարմարությունը առանց խոսք

----------


## Արամ

Ժողովուրդ քանի որ թեմայի վերնագիրը հագուստ է մի բան հարցնեմ էլի, նեղ ուղվածությամբ մայկաններ որտեղից կարելի է գնել :LOL:  դե այսինքն վրեն խոսքի գրած լինի FUCK YOUTUBE WHATCH ME!

----------


## s_hrayr

> Ժողովուրդ քանի որ թեմայի վերնագիրը հագուստ է մի բան հարցնեմ էլի, նեղ ուղվածությամբ մայկաններ որտեղից կարելի է գնել դե այսինքն վրեն խոսքի գրած լինի FUCK YOUTUBE WHATCH ME!


գնելը չգիտեմ բայց կարաս մայկա առնես ու տանես վրեն գրել տաս ուզածտ

----------


## Արամ

> գնելը չգիտեմ բայց կարաս մայկա առնես ու տանես վրեն գրել տաս ուզածտ


իսկ ավելի կոնկերտ ինֆորմացիյա տեղերի և գների մասին՞

----------


## s_hrayr

> իսկ ավելի կոնկերտ ինֆորմացիյա տեղերի և գների մասին՞


կարծեմ Նաիրի կինոթատրոնի մոտ կա տենց տեղ ու Ա4 ֆորմատի չափով տպելը 3000 դրամ

----------

Արամ (18.08.2010)

----------


## aerosmith

Հրո ջան ես քանի վախտ իրար հետ կգնանք անպայման. Ես էլ մայկեք ունեմ որ կուզեմ վրեքները տենց գրել տամ..
Սիրում եմ հագնել, ջինսեր, բլուզներ, բոթո, կամ սպորտային կոշիկ. նույնիս մեծ հաճույքով հագնում եմ ճղած ջինըս ու գնում պոլիտեխնիկ, թու ինչ եմ ասում, ռոք համերգ...

----------


## Shah

+ Հրայր. Նայած ուր եմ գնում... Տունը, պարապմունքներին, վազելուց` սպորտային; աշխատանքային վայրում, դասական. հաճախ` ջինս + կաշի

----------


## Ֆոտոն

Մնում է իմանալ, թե որտեղ կարելի է գտնել վրան ոչ մի բան չգրված միագույն մայկաներ, նաև ձմեռային: :Wink: 

Անձամբ սիրում եմ հագնել մայկա, շորտիկ, տափակ կոշիկ: Հարմար շորիկ , շալվար կամ կիսաշրջազգեստ էլ եմ շատ սիրում: Մնացածը եղանակն  է որոշում: :Smile:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Տաք եղանակներին.

Մայկա տարբեր գույների
Ջինս (boot cut), պատառոտված կամ մաշեցրած/շորտիկ
բոթաս/սանդալ/ֆլիպ-ֆլոպ
նասկի (բոթասի դեպքում)
տռուսիկ

----------


## Shah

> Տաք եղանակներին.
> 
> Մայկա տարբեր գույների
> Ջինս (boot cut), պատառոտված կամ մաշեցրած/շորտիկ
> բոթաս/սանդալ/ֆլիպ-ֆլոպ
> նասկի (բոթասի դեպքում)
> տռուսիկ


Մնացածս տռուսիկ չէինք հագնում?  :LOL:

----------


## sharick

ես հագնվում եմ դասական , հագուստներիս մեջ գերակշռում են սևն ու սպիտակը.... դասական կիսաշրջազգեստներ, շապիկներ ,տաբատներ , շրջազգեստներ: (երբեմն էլ բացառության կարգով ջինսեր,կեդեր...)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Մնացածս տռուսիկ չէինք հագնում?


Տռուսիկ էլ կա, տռուսիկ էլ  :Jpit:  Տռուսիկ էլ կա, որ համարյա թե չկա  :LOL:

----------


## Shah

> Տռուսիկ էլ կա, տռուսիկ էլ  Տռուսիկ էլ կա, որ համարյա թե չկա


Դե դու հոմ դրանցից չե՞ս հագնի (հույսով եմ)...

----------


## Շինարար

Ես կոճակով շոր չեմ սիրում`սառոչկա, կաստյում, ալարում եմ էդքան կոճակ կոճկելուց, ավելի շատ սիրում եմ մայկաներ ու սվիտերներ, մեկ էլ ծալքով շալվար չեմ սիրում, հազարից մեկ որ սառոչկա ու նորմալ շալվար եմ հագնում, ոչ ջինս, սաղ թաղը սկսում ա խոսալ, որ ես նշանվել եմ :Jpit:  սպորտային համազգեստ էլ չեմ սիրում, շորտեր հագնում եմ մենակ տանը կամ էլ անտառում պիկնիկների ժամանակ, նույնիսկ բակի խանութ իջնելիս, կամ հարևանի տուն մի րոպեով մտնելիս փոխվում եմ, նոր եմ գնում: Գույներից նախընտրում եմ մոխրագույնը, երկրորդ տեղում`շագանակագույնը:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  13:33 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  13:31 ----------

Բայց էսպիսի թեմա ոնց որ էլի կա, էս գրառումից ես էլի եմ արել :Xeloq:

----------

tikopx (19.08.2010)

----------


## A.r.p.i.

> Բայց էսպիսի թեմա ոնց որ էլի կա, էս գրառումից ես էլի եմ արել


Ես էլ նույն կասկածներն ունեի :Jpit: , հետո հիշեցի որ այ էսպիսի թեմա ունենք, որը տվյալ թեմայի մասնավոր դեպքնա :Smile:

----------


## Շինարար

> Ես էլ նույն կասկածներն ունեի, հետո հիշեցի որ այ էսպիսի թեմա ունենք, որը տվյալ թեմայի մասնավոր դեպքնա


Չէ, դե ես էս գրառումը շրջազգեստի մասին թեմայում չէի անի :Jpit:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Դե դու հոմ դրանցից չե՞ս հագնի (հույսով եմ)...


Չէ, ես մենակ հայկական ավանդական թումբան տռուսիկ եմ հագնում, լաստչկաները չեմ սիրում  :Jpit:

----------


## Ariadna

> Չէ, դե ես էս գրառումը շրջազգեստի մասին թեմայում չէի անի


Երևի էստեղ ես գրել http://www.akumb.am/showthread.php/4...B8%D6%82%D5%B4

----------


## Meme

Ես օրինակ առօրյա հագուստի մեջ նախնտրում եմ ավելի ազատ ոճը,միշտ ջինսերի մեջ եմ,գույներով լի մայկաներով,և եթե շոգ չի բոթասներ էլ եմ հագնում,սենց ավելի հարմարա դասի գնալիս,բայց երբեմն էլ սիրում եմ թիթիզանալ ու շրջազգեստ եմ հագնում,ավելի դասայկան ոճի մեջ,ու լրիվ ուրիշ մարդ եմ դառնում

----------

Inna (18.08.2010), tikopx (19.08.2010)

----------


## Haykolo1991

իսկ ով է սիրում շոր գնելու տեղը կարել տալ? :Jpit: )այդ դեպքում ոչ մեկ քո շորից չի ունենա :Jpit: )մենակ դու :Jpit: )?
ես մտածում եմ այդ ուղղությամբ

----------


## sharick

> իսկ ով է սիրում շոր գնելու տեղը կարել տալ?)այդ դեպքում ոչ մեկ քո շորից չի ունենա)մենակ դու)?
> ես մտածում եմ այդ ուղղությամբ


լավ չեն կարում , ամենալավ դերձակն ել մի բան թերի ա կարում (իմ կարծիքն ա ) դրա տեղը գնում ես օրեգինալ , չկրկնվող հագուստներ , օրինակ իմ հագուստներից իմ շրջապատում հագնող չկա , փողոցում ել չեմ տեսել , կարող ա շաաատ հազվադեպ մի անգամ երկու անգամ պատահած լինի... :Smile:  (ես մտածում եմ սենց )

----------


## Արամ

> լավ չեն կարում , ամենալավ դերձակն ել մի բան թերի ա կարում (իմ կարծիքն ա ) դրա տեղը գնում ես օրեգինալ , չկրկնվող հագուստներ , օրինակ իմ հագուստներից իմ շրջապատում հագնող չկա , փողոցում ել չեմ տեսել , կարող ա շաաատ հազվադեպ մի անգամ երկու անգամ պատահած լինի... (ես մտածում եմ սենց )


օրիգինալ չինական Դոլչե Գաբանի?

----------


## Valentina

> լավ չեն կարում , ամենալավ դերձակն ել մի բան թերի ա կարում (իմ կարծիքն ա ) դրա տեղը գնում ես օրեգինալ , չկրկնվող հագուստներ , օրինակ իմ հագուստներից իմ շրջապատում հագնող չկա , փողոցում ել չեմ տեսել , կարող ա շաաատ հազվադեպ մի անգամ երկու անգամ պատահած լինի... (ես մտածում եմ սենց )


դրա համար պետքա փորձված դերձակի մոտ հագուստ պատվիրել, կամ ինքդ պատրաստես, հա մեկել, չեմ ժխտում որ երբեմն խանութներում հնարավորա լինում գտնել էնպիսի հագուստ, որ մեկ ուրիշի հագին չես տեսնի, բայց դե էտ մեկ-մեկ  :Blush:

----------


## Shah

Չխնդաք բայց հագուստ կարելու հետ սեր ունեմ: Ինքս իմ համատ շալվարներ կարում էի ժամանակին, հիմա չէ  :Smile:  Շատ կուզենայի կոստյումներ էլ կարողանամ կարել, բայց... իսկ դերձակի կարածը միշտ էլ նկատվել ա ու հարգում եմ ավելի շատ քան խանութների ստանդարտները..

----------


## Valentina

> Չխնդաք բայց հագուստ կարելու հետ սեր ունեմ: Ինքս իմ համատ շալվարներ կարում էի ժամանակին, հիմա չէ  Շատ կուզենայի կոստյումներ էլ կարողանամ կարել, բայց... իսկ դերձակի կարածը միշտ էլ նկատվել ա ու հարգում եմ ավելի շատ քան խանութների ստանդարտները..


սկի էլ խնդալու չի, դերձակ լինելը հեշտ բան չի, համբերություն  ու հմտությունա պետք լավ դերձակ լինելու համար, մեծ մասամբ  խանութների ստանդարտները տուն բերելուց հետո ուղղումների կարիք են զգում:

----------


## sharick

> օրիգինալ չինական Դոլչե Գաբանի?


Այսինքն?

----------


## Gogul

Ինձ չի թվում, թե խանութից գնված շորերը միշտ  անթերի են.  :Think: 
   Եթե իհարկե խոսքը բրենդային խանութների մասին չէ... :Hands Up:

----------


## Անտիգոնե

> իսկ ով է սիրում շոր գնելու տեղը կարել տալ?)այդ դեպքում ոչ մեկ քո շորից չի ունենա)մենակ դու)?
> ես մտածում եմ այդ ուղղությամբ


Մայրս բավականին լավ է կարում: Ես միտքը տալիս եմ, ինքը կարում է: Իհարկե խանութներից էլ եմ գնում, բայց չկա մի շոր, որ ձևափոխած չլինենք: Օրինակ մի կիսաշրջազգեստ ունեի, որ 10 դասարանում էինք գնել: Շատ սիրում էի: 8 տարի հագա: Հետո զգացի որ հոգնել եմ: Մի օր էլ նկատեցի, որ ներսի մասը (մենք ԱՍՏԱՌ ենք ասում) ավելի թարմ տեսք ունի: Ձևափոխեցինք: 2 տարի է հագնում եմ ու դեռ Աստված գիտի քանի տարի կհագնեմ, միայն թե արտաքինս  անփոփոխ մնա: 
Հագուստի նկատմամբ  մեծ թուլություն ունեմ:Չեմ կարծում, որ դա նյութապաշտություն է: Դա ձգտում է դեպի գեղեցիկը :Smile:

----------

Lianik (24.09.2010)

----------


## nune'

Հագուստ, սա իմ ամենաթույլ կողմերից մեկնա, որի մասին ես բացեիբաց խոսում եմ: Ես շորամոլ եմ, ու գիտեմ, որ դա էդքան էլ լավ չի, աշխարհի շորերը երևի իմ պահարանում են… Շատ տարբեր եմ հագնվում, բայց կյանքում երկարաքիթ կոշիկ հագած չկամ…Շատ եմ սիրում ջինսեր, բայց որ հատուկ պատառոտված լինի կամ մաշված, սիրում եմ բարձրակրունկ կոշիկներ, նաև կեդեր էլ, բայց կապիչներով չէ, հիմա ավելի նորաձևերը կան, սիրում եմ հետաքրքիր գոտիներ ու պայուսակներ, սիրում եմ վառ գույներ…հագնում եմ նաև զգեստներ:Չեմ կարող ասել, թե հիմնական որ ոճում եմ, դրա համար շատ հաճախ ոճս փոխելու պատճառով ընկերներս չեն ճանաչում, սանրվածքիցս են տեղը բերում…ՃՃՃ

----------


## Haykolo1991

ճիստն ասած ես ահագին նիհարել եմ ու լիքը լավ շորեր ունեմ ,որ կուզեի հագնել բայց լենացել են վրաս...եթե կարող եք մի լավ կարողի տեղ ասեք տանեմ իմ վրով սարքի...մենակ թե լավ կարող լինի ու նոր կարի մեքենա ունենա..որովհետեւ կարերի ձեւը բարդ են մի քանի տեղ հարցրել եմ ասել են որ չեն կարող ու դրա համար լավ մեքենա ե պետք

----------


## Արէա

Ժողովուրդ, դասական կոստյում որտեղի՞ց կարելի է առնել։ Որ ոչ շատ անորակ, անֆորմ լինի, ոչ էլ աստղաբաշխական թվեր արժենա։
Եվ երկրորդ հարցը. կոստյում պատվիրել դերձակի մոտ, թե՞ գնել պատրաստի։ Եթե պատվիրել, ապա որտեղ։ Շնորհակալություն։

----------

